# fogged-up car windows solution?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Any suggestions for the best method to a) clean car windows (inside), and b) help prevent them form fogging up? Mine always seem to end up kinda cloudy-clean (I use Windex), and they do tend to fog up. Any tips?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

1/ make sure your cabin air filter is clean; ie: strong air flow from vents?

2/ select "fresh/outside" air intake, not "recirculate".











ADDED:

Water with a splash of vinegar is best for cleaning.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

If it's a newer vehicle, use the defroster setting which also turns on the ac which then acts as a dehumidifier ... either that, or get a room


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks zylon....yeah, I know all that.... I guess you'd have to appreciate NL's quickly changing weather to know what we mean by "fogging". tks for the cleaning tip. anyone else?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

rikk2 said:


> If it's a newer vehicle, use the defroster setting which also turns on the ac which then acts as a dehumidifier ... either that, or get a room


hahah.... I've been driving for what? 50+ years... i know how all the controls /equip. work.
Maybe I didn't make myself clear.... What I'm asking for is a) best method to CLEAN windows without leaving them 'cloudy', and b) how to help with fogging.
Re the latter...when you google it you get wacky suggestions like cleaning with shaving cream etc...
Anyone have any proven techniques?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

If windows are extremely grimy, use warm water with soap - then follow up with clean water and vinegar.
Greyhound service crews use the water/vinegar solution.

-and by the way - why aren't you in church, young man?
http://player.listenlive.co/24081


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Windex works just fine for me but what with air quality depending on where you drive a film does slowly develop that holds condensation or you could have a very small pinhole type leak in the evaporator which would cause the fogging ... but then you probably knew all that too.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

First clean the windows with a microfibre cloth. Then with a Magic Eraser. Then with Windex and wadded up newspaper. Your windows will be sparkling clean and less prone to fogging up.

You can also buy anti fog solution to wipe on the glass. Rain-X is a well known brand, available from Walmart.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Fogging windows results due to interior humidity condensing onto a cold surface. So the two ways to eliminate fogging are to 1) reduce interior humidity or 2) warm the interior surface of the window to above the dew point. Failing the ability to change these conditions, one can change how water vapour condenses by changing surface tension.

Fogging is due to the formation of tiny water droplets that form as water wants to minimize its surface area to the window. The droplets or spheres of water distort light which makes it difficult to see. 

I commute by bike year round and fogging goggles is an issue for me in the winter. My body and face generate heat leading to perspiration and fogging goggles. A trick I learned on a bike forum is to apply a thin coat of dish soap (a surfactant) to the goggles. This doesn't prevent condensation, but it changes surface tension. As a result, water vapour condenses as a thin film as opposed to droplets (fog).


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Sock filled with Kitty litter on dash when car parked

No people or pets in car when car not running

Wipe snow off boots before entering car.

Leave windows open slightly

Use anti fog

Angle vents to windows do not use recycled air.

Park so windshield facing sun if possible


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.......soooooooooooo.........no shaving cream? darn! i was looking forward to that....
does that Rian-X stuff really work?
gonna try with water/vinegar method.... works for greyhound!
(curious about the windex on newspaper method tho' )


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> If windows are extremely grimy, use warm water with soap - then follow up with clean water and vinegar.
> Greyhound service crews use the water/vinegar solution.
> 
> -and by the way - why aren't you in church, young man?
> http://player.listenlive.co/24081


hahahah...zylon - I tend to avoid good ol' vowr on Sundays....
I know, I'm goin' to Hell....


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Shaving foam may work. I suspect it works the same way that dish detergent does. Many people rub their eyeglasses with a thin film of dish soap( sunlight) to prevent fogging when entering warm buildings from the cold.
Different brands may work more or less effectively depending on formula.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Roll down driver's window and lean out. Easy Peasy.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder what the airlines use?
They can go from -40c high in the sky
to +40c on the tarmac with no fogging.

Maybe it's triple-glazed doughnut for the crew
and triple-glazed windshield.

But Sabrina don't even lick those doughnuts!


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

My VW bug used to always fog up on the inside and I would have to scrape the inside in the winter. What I did is first clean the inside of the windshield and then I would buff in dishwashing soap. You had to buff it good so you wouldn't see the swirls of the dishwashing soap.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

new dog said:


> My VW bug used to always fog up on the inside and I would have to scrape the inside in the winter. What I did is first clean the inside of the windshield and then I would buff in dishwashing soap. You had to buff it good so you wouldn't see the swirls of the dishwashing soap.


I'm just wondering if that same thing might work with that miracle drug ...WD40???


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

it does displace water, a plus, but reportedly holds onto any dust and other small particles. No harm in experimenting with it.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Silicon nothing sticks to it. Would it work dont know


----------

